# Game for Razr Maxx



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

So I was the proud owner of a LTE Galaxy Nexus and had bought a Game Klip. So when I got my Razr I tried it and it didn't fit which I had expected.

So I ordered a TPU (?) case and to my surprise my Razr Maxx now fits in my Game Klip. Not perfectly. But enough for it to be used without the risk of falling.

As always Your Mileage May Vary.

You're welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Mod the title should say Game Klip for Razr Maxx. Tried to edit it and it won't let me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

